# Pecan Wood



## markadams (Sep 20, 2015)

I would like to ask what more experienced smokers think of my pecan wood.

Last month I was able to get some pecan wood from the orchard owner.  I cut limbs from his burn pile that had fallen in recent months.  I cut it in 4-5" lengths.  The smallest branches are about 2" in diameter; the larger ones are 4'5" in diameter.  I split the larger ones into 2-3 pieces. I kept a few larger branches in 10' lengths and will cut and split later.

I don't think the wood is seasoned enough to use because it doesn't have the spider shaped cracks on the ends that I have read about on this forum.  Do y'all agree?

I don't know what to call the grey stuff growing on the wood, but I think I can get if off pretty easily with a wire brush if need be.  Do I need to remove it before using the wood?  If I leave it on will it affect the smoke?

Any other thoughts or suggestions?

A big thank you for your responses.













IMG_0557.jpg



__ markadams
__ Sep 20, 2015


















IMG_0556.jpg



__ markadams
__ Sep 20, 2015


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 20, 2015)

Doesn't look seasoned yet from what I can see.


----------



## davesfroggin (Sep 20, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> Doesn't look seasoned yet from what I can see.


How can you tell when wood is seasoned?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 20, 2015)

What I look for is cracks on the ends.


----------



## davesfroggin (Sep 20, 2015)

c farmer said:


> What I look for is cracks on the ends.


Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## cats49er (Sep 21, 2015)

The best way I know to tell if wood is seasoned is to take 2 pieces and strike them together rather hard and listen to the sound.If it has a crisp ringing sound it is most likely to be seasoned enough to be good for smoking. If it has a dull muffled sound ,let it season longer..Also seasoned wood will be quit a bit lighter than fresh cut green wood.Looking at your picture I would suggest you split and stack the wood away from the house and keep it off the ground.This way the splits will get better air flow around it and dry out quicker and keep the bugs and such away from the house.Under a shed would be ideal ,but if no shed at least cover just the top of your wood stack.As far as the bark goes,some take it off,other don't.But when the wood is well seasoned sometimes the bark will be loose and I'll discard it then.


----------



## markadams (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for your responses.


----------

